# Navy Boot/Seabee questions



## Unstoppable (May 15, 2012)

So I signed on as a Seabee with a Utilitiesman rate (My eyesight DQ'd me from specwar, for now but I'm not dropping that dream.) Anyway I heard that overall boot is easy but I've got a few questions,  figured I should ask the guys who arent my recruiter and have no reason (and no wishes) to sweet talk me about it.
1. Is the PT too easy?
2. How many idiots am I likely to deal with?
3. Any bits of advice for boot (in general)?
4. Things to do to pass the time?

Also I have some questions if there are any Seabees out there
5. How do I get onto a CSE/TMT or SERT and how is the selection process for this?
6. What are my chances of getting deployed to a combat zone?
7. How quickly can I get the Seabee Warfare Specialist Insignia?
8. when do I get to wear the woodland cammies instead of the NWU's?


----------



## DA SWO (May 15, 2012)

Unstoppable said:


> So I signed on as a Seabee with a Utilitiesman rate (My eyesight DQ'd me from specwar, for now but I'm not dropping that dream.) Anyway I heard that overall boot is easy but I've got a few questions, figured I should ask the guys who arent my recruiter and have no reason (and no wishes) to sweet talk me about it.
> 1. Is the PT too easy?
> 2. How many idiots am I likely to deal with?
> 3. Any bits of advice for boot (in general)?
> ...


One step at a time, Boot Camp, then A (?) School.
You'll deploy, it's what SeeBee's do.  My Reservist BIL is on deployment #2 in a 3 year period.  Active Duty guys have the same (if not greater) ops tempo as the Reservists.
Don't worry about cool guy shit until you can do your basic job.
Guys don't graduate the Police Academy and go straight to SWAT (maybe in TN).


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 15, 2012)

Unstoppable said:


> So I signed on as a Seabee with a Utilitiesman rate (My eyesight DQ'd me from specwar, for now but I'm not dropping that dream.) Anyway I heard that overall boot is easy but I've got a few questions, figured I should ask the guys who arent my recruiter and have no reason (and no wishes) to sweet talk me about it.
> 1. Is the PT too easy?
> 2. How many idiots am I likely to deal with?
> 3. Any bits of advice for boot (in general)?
> ...


 
Seeing as how I graduated from RTC just under a year ago, I'll help you out here.

1) Yes.  Being in a SPECWAR/OPS division we got to work out more and even it ended up being a joke compared to what we did in Coronado.  If you stuff yourself at every meal, being in a rifle division, you're going to be a fat cow coming out of bootcamp.
2) There will be many.  I had 85 guys in my division and I hated about 2/3 of them.  I can't even begin to imagine the shit baggery that goes on in rifle divisions.
3) Keep your toenails clipped.  Your boots are going to wear blisters on the back of your heels as they break in.  If you can get a job as your division Yeoman, you'll be golden.  Keep yourself squared away and don't let all the petty BS get to you.  The time will fly by once you get in a rhythm.  
4) Nothing other than what's planned for you each day.
5) Don't know.
6) Very likely
7) You'll have PQS to do, then a "murder board" to go in front of.  Like SOWT said, 25m targets
8) When they tell you to

Mods/Admin, if any of this is G2, please delete what shouldn't be here.  I tried to keep it as general, yet helpful as possible.


----------



## CDG (May 15, 2012)

Unstoppable said:


> So I signed on as a Seabee with a Utilitiesman rate (My eyesight DQ'd me from specwar, for now but I'm not dropping that dream.) Anyway I heard that overall boot is easy but I've got a few questions, figured I should ask the guys who arent my recruiter and have no reason (and no wishes) to sweet talk me about it.
> 1. Is the PT too easy?  Depends on what kind of shape you're in coming into BC and what your RDCs are like.  Some divisions fuck up a lot and therefore get beat a lot.  Some don't fuck up, but get beat anyways.
> 2. How many idiots am I likely to deal with?  WTF kind of question is this?  You won't like everyone in your division. Suck it up.  Everyone else volunteered to serve just like you did.  Wanting to be NSW doesn't make you better than anyone else.  I suggest you find some humility with a fucking quickness.
> 3. Any bits of advice for boot (in general)?  Mouth shut.  Eyes and ears open.  It's really that simple.
> ...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 15, 2012)

CDG said:


> _Everyone else volunteered to serve just like you did._


This is something I left out of my response. Being a quitter and having to come back to GLKS, this is something I have to remind myself of often. At the end of the day, this is an invaluable truth. Shit bags or shit hot, you're all going to be wearing the same uniform and you all signed your names on the same line.

ETA: I was 29 when I went through RTC last year.  So, YMMV applies.


----------



## AWP (May 15, 2012)

So far I don't have to lock a thread and ban people over threads like this. We could have a first on our hands!


----------



## Unstoppable (May 15, 2012)

I didn't mean this to come across as cocky or otherwise disrespectful, the second question was due to many people that I am likely to ship out with being disrespectful and troublemakers to everyone else. As for the advice I really do appreciate it, raw feedback was what I was looking for.
 I'll make sure to worry about the job at hand, and roll with the punches.


----------



## CDG (May 15, 2012)

Unstoppable said:


> I didn't mean this to come across as cocky or otherwise disrespectful, the second question was due to many people that I am likely to ship out with being disrespectful and troublemakers to everyone else. As for the advice I really do appreciate it, raw feedback was what I was looking for.
> I'll make sure to worry about the job at hand, and roll with the punches.


Let the dumbasses be dumbasses. The RDCs will handle them, and if they don't, then oh well. Be squared away, know what you're supposed to know, and keep as much distance (metaphorically) between yourself and the shitheads as possible. Don't worry about trying to make them quit being shitheads. It's not worth the stress.


----------



## Etype (May 23, 2012)

I have a glaring question...
If you want to be a super-badass terrorist killer, but are currently medically unable to be a SEAL, then why did you stick with the Navy? Why not go be an infantryman or other combat soldier in the Army or Marines? You have an infinitely higher chance of doing something awesome that way. I'm sure you could count the number of Seabee EKIAs on one hand.

So your vision isn't correctable to 20/20? What is it? Nearsighted or farsighted? How bad is your astigmatism (if you have one, but I'm sure you do if it's not correctable)?


----------



## Brill (May 23, 2012)

When the SEAL/SWCC recruiter stops by your company, volunteer to take the screening test.  Let your actions speak on your behalf.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 23, 2012)

lindy said:


> When the SEAL/SWCC recruiter stops by your company, volunteer to take the screening test. Let your actions speak on your behalf.


 
That may or may not work if you're talking about volunteering while in boot camp.  I saw 6-7 guys in my division who already had SWCC or AIRR contracts lose them within the first week after all the medical screening.  All due to eyesight.  So, MEPS didn't catch something, the guys busted ass to get their contract (well, maybe not so much the AIRR guys ) , got to boot camp and then were told they had to reclassify from NSO/NSW to big Navy before they had learned how to make a 45* fold in their sheets.  I'm not telling you not to do it, Unstoppable , just throwing that out there.  
Also, x2 to what Etype said.


----------



## Brill (May 23, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> That may or may not work...


 
Jesus man, sounds like an analyst!  "We assess that the enemy may or may not be there."


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 23, 2012)

It's the PC era.  I can't have him getting all depressed and blaming his anxiety on me if I just say, "ain't gonna happen"...or worse yet, "hot damn, that's the ticket" and then they don't allow him to test after I got his hopes up.  Plus with all the rigors of boot camp, never going outside, the beatings...he'd end up in REU before his peanut butter shot! 

I better stop before I get banned...


----------



## Unstoppable (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry guys, I've been preoccupied so I havent had a chance to reply.

Etype: I'm near sighted and I have Amblyopia in the left eye, I think I'm 20/50ish on my best day in the left and 20/20 in the right when corrected. This has come with its own set of perks (i.e. making me a fantastic shot with a gun) and naturally its own set of drawbacks (i.e. having shitty eyesight). As for the glaring question, I couldn't apply for the army because I have a paraphanelia charge (a bunch of us got charged because some asshole wouldn't fess up, wrong place wrong time wrong people) its on my record either way so for now the army recruiters wont help me, the marine guy was even less convinced because "everyone says they didnt do it" so I went to the navy which was kind of the plan anyway as I have always had my eye on the SEALs (Alternatively if I couldn't go SEALs I would be more than happy with EOD or SWCC) since I was knee high. The charge won't let me be a corpsman which was the main thing I was looking for since I had quite a feeling I wouldn't go directly to BUD/S. I ended up having to sit on my ass waiting for something even moderately combat related to open up. They gave me a slot as a CB, UT rate. Which has combat training and what not so from my point of view, it's a start.

lindy: I'm either going to make it in NSW/NSO or make them remember me as the guy who broke the record for most attempts at it. I mean, what else am I going to do?

SkrewzLoose: I'll do what I can, when I can and I'll definitely take yours and everyone elses advice into heavy consideration. Also, if I cant get in then I'll just have to remember "Theres more than one way to skin a cat" and try a different plan of attack.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 6, 2012)

Unstoppable said:


> (Alternatively if I couldn't go SEALs I would be more than happy with EOD or SWCC)


 
Be careful with statements like these. I know what you mean here. I've made similar statements myself. However, some might misconstrue them to mean something else and jump down your throat.
Also, the Seabees are a very proud rate. Make sure you're doing everything you can to be a good Seabee first and foremost.


----------



## Unstoppable (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, I keep forgetting to clarify these things as I do tend to make an ass of myself.
For those about to jump down my throat: I mean no offense towards any of these positions, I'm not saying any are lesser or better. I meant that I could see myself doing any of those jobs as they all have what I'm looking for.
Thank you SL!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the Seabees.  We had an attachment to my Task Force in Iraq and Afghanistan.  Very responsive, highly competent, they built the hell out of shit for us.  It usually went something like this:  "Well sir, we can build that if you *really want* us to.  Or, we can build you <something that I hadn't thought of but was way cooler and made a lot more sense that what I originally wanted>.  Either way."  "Um, yeah, I'll take Option B."


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2012)

Im more than a little surprised to hear that the Army turned you down when the Navy took you.

Good luck, don't sweat basic, just put your head down and put in a good effort into all that you do.


----------



## Unstoppable (Jun 6, 2012)

Good to know I'm getting into a high speed job, Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 6, 2012)

x2 to what Mara said.  I've never heard anyone (who has deployed or otherwise worked with them) have anything bad to say about Seabees.  They can "build the hell out of shit" sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 6, 2012)

They build the _hell_ out of shit AND they still get to wear DCUs, which I think is still the coolest-looking utility uniform the military has.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jun 7, 2012)

I was thoroughly impressed by the Seebees during my deployment. They performed a complete makeover of our JOC and TOC within weeks and maintained our housing for us. We took them out to the range to blow shit up, they were loving it.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2012)

x2 on the seabee experiences, they were nothing but awesome for us as well, definately made deployments as comfortable as they could possibly be for us!



> Im more than a little surprised to hear that the Army turned you down when the Navy took you.


 
The Army is currently the only branch that will not accept any drug-related charge of any kind, I have had to send more than a few good dudes next door because of this. The Army's loss, the USMC/USAF/USN gain.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 7, 2012)

goon175 said:


> The Army is currently the only branch that will not accept any drug-related charge of any kind, I have had to send more than a few good dudes next door because of this. The Army's loss, the USMC/USAF/USN gain.


 
That doesn't surprise me.  It seems like the Army is looking for ANY reason to cut troops right now, both in terms of accessions and re-enlistments.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's actually been like that since I got here 2 years ago. I just wish they took the stuff on a case by case basis, one of the guys I had to send away had a UPM (unlawful poss. of marijuana), which is only a traffic ticket in NY, from when he was 14. The circumstances, and this was even recorded in the docs, were that he was with a group of people, two of them had it on them, all 7 were charge the same. B/c of the circumstances, his charge was sealed, but unfortunately that doesn't mean diddly when trying to enlist. I turned him away as a 25 y/o with a B.S. in mechanical engineering, a masters of mechanical engineering, a certified NREMT-P, and scored a 328 on the PT test I gave him. All b.c. of some BS when he was hanging with the wrong crowd a decade earlier. Now he is in USMC boot camp with the intention of getting to a recon unit and when eligible applying to the Marine Raiders, where I whole heartedly believe he will be very succesful. Like I said, the Army's loss...


----------



## Brill (Jun 7, 2012)

goon175 said:


> It's actually been like that since I got here 2 years ago. I just wish they took the stuff on a case by case basis, one of the guys I had to send away had a UPM (unlawful poss. of marijuana), which is only a traffic ticket in NY, from when he was 14. The circumstances, and this was even recorded in the docs, were that he was with a group of people, two of them had it on them, all 7 were charge the same. B/c of the circumstances, his charge was sealed, but unfortunately that doesn't mean diddly when trying to enlist. I turned him away as a 25 y/o with a B.S. in mechanical engineering, a masters of mechanical engineering, a certified NREMT-P, and scored a 328 on the PT test I gave him. All b.c. of some BS when he was hanging with the wrong crowd a decade earlier. Now he is in USMC boot camp with the intention of getting to a recon unit and when eligible applying to the Marine Raiders, where I whole heartedly believe he will be very succesful. Like I said, the Army's loss...


 
Did the hemp charge show up on his NACLC?  I assume his waiver for glaucoma was denied? :nerd:


----------



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn't get that far with him, if I ran the NACLC with the intent of covering the charge up in the case that it didn't show, I could get myself into some pretty hot water. That being said, I have never seen a charge not show up on it when the person was fingerprinted for said altercation with the law, so I'm sure his would have shown as well.


----------



## DrkEgl (Feb 9, 2013)

Unstoppable said:


> Also I have some questions if there are any Seabees out there
> 5. How do I get onto a CSE/TMT or SERT and how is the selection process for this?
> 6. What are my chances of getting deployed to a combat zone?
> 7. How quickly can I get the Seabee Warfare Specialist Insignia?
> 8. when do I get to wear the woodland cammies instead of the NWU's?


 
Sorry for the tardy look at this thread and the consequently tardy reply.  As a Seabee, I'll answer what I can here:

5.  I haven't gone that route yet, but you have plenty of other stuff to worry about first.
6.  Your chances are very high, practically guaranteed.  I'm a bit of an oddball exception though and it's taken me nearly 5 years, but I'm going.
7.  To get your SCW (pronounced "SKEW") you'll need to serve with a SCW qualifying unit - not all Seabees get billets in actual Seabee units.  There is a long PQS.  Also, I think it's a 6 month time in unit minimum.  Also, you'll need to either have deployed with them or have completed a FEX (Flield Exercise).  Then there's a murder board and an oral board/practical evaluation.  Also, they've made it "mandatory."  Some of my brothers say this cheapens the value of it, but I can't say.  I haven't done it yet because I haven't been in a qualifying unit yet.  I have the EXW (which we Seabees affectionately refer to as "SCW Lite".)
8.  NWU type III is the new look now, at home anyway.  And you won't be wearing those until after you finish A-School.

Best of luck to you.

V/R
CM2(EXW)


----------

